# Introducing my new puppy!



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

After months of searching, we are picking puppy up at the airport today!:aktion033:


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

What a beauty. Is it a boy or girl? What are you naming him. By the way...WELCOME TO SM!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you! I have learned so much here already.

Pup is a boy. We haven't decided on a name yet, we will have to meet him and see what his personality is. I am open to all suggestions.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

looks like a little Zoro to me!


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Awww he is adorable!! What a sweet little face! You must be so excited!!! Post more pics after you pick him up. Congrats!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations! Your puppy is adorable!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

congrats hes adorable!! looks like a romeo to me !


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

llf060787 said:


> looks like a little Zoro to me!


Oh that's cute!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Romo's mommy said:


> Awww he is adorable!! What a sweet little face! You must be so excited!!! Post more pics after you pick him up. Congrats!


 Thank you! I _am_ excited. The actual process of saying "yes!" and making the arrangements took place in lightning speed. The research that went beforehand was long and tedious, I'm glad that part is over.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

uniquelovdolce said:


> congrats hes adorable!! looks like a romeo to me !


 I hope he acts like a Romeo. The breeder said he is sweet and loving, and I'm hoping she is spot on!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

donnad said:


> Congratulations! Your puppy is adorable!


Thank you! I have already ordered some bows, so he can look as sweet as you pup does! I hope he has no hang-ups about wearing them.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

awww congratulations!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

Your new baby is cute!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Your baby is adorable! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

bellasmummy said:


> awww congratulations!! :thumbsup:


Thank you!

I am a little worried. It seems like a long time for a little puppy to be without food or water. (during the flight)


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Cute Chloe said:


> Your new baby is cute!


That's quite a complement coming from the princess of cuteness! Thank you.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Congrats on your adorable boy! Now the fun will really begin! 

What breeder is he from?


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

jenniferhope423 said:


> Your baby is adorable! Congratulations!!!!


 Thank you, I am counting down the hours till he is finally here.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub::wub::wub: Absolutely precious.
Congrats & All The Best ! :wub:


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

LJSquishy said:


> Congrats on your adorable boy! Now the fun will really begin!
> 
> What breeder is he from?


Puppy is from Bonnie Palmer.:chili:

I learned about her right here on the forum. I can't believe my good fortune, she had just the pup I was looking for.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

How exciting. Congrats on a very adorable little boy.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

I found nemo said:


> :wub::wub::wub: Absolutely precious.
> Congrats & All The Best ! :wub:


 Thank you. I'm glad I will have this forum to come to when I have questions.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

He's so adorable. Welcome!


----------



## malts4me (Mar 19, 2010)

He is beautiful, congrats!!


----------



## ScooterDoo (Apr 9, 2010)

Haha Cute.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Pup is adorable! Welcome to SM!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

OMG ... your boy is so adorable and handsome!!! :wub:

I can't wait to see what you name him ... and more photos too!!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

theboyz said:


> How exciting. Congrats on a very adorable little boy.


Thank you, only a few hours more to wait.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Maglily said:


> He's so adorable. Welcome!


Thank you. I love your photo, that is one happy pup you have!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

malts4me said:


> He is beautiful, congrats!!


 Thank you. His plane is flying over Kentucky about now.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Pup is adorable! Welcome to SM!


Thank you. I will be checking out your site. This boy will be wearing bows!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

nekkidfish said:


> OMG ... your boy is so adorable and handsome!!! :wub:
> 
> I can't wait to see what you name him ... and more photos too!!
> 
> HUGz! Jules



I will try to get some more photos up (that means asking my son to show me how to do it one more time) tonight or tomorrow.

Maybe by then he will have a name.


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

Congrats! He's a doll! I can't wait until I get my pup!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

congrats!! he is super adorable. a true angel :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

remy said:


> congrats!! he is super adorable. a true angel :wub::wub::wub:


I knew from seeing all the beautiful Angel Dogs on the forum that that was the kind I wanted.... still can't believe it's coming true!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Your new baby is beautiful, can't wait to see more pics of him. :wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Congratulations - he's adorable!!! 
Welcome to SM! We love lots of pictures - this is such an exciting time!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

bonsmom said:


> I knew from seeing all the beautiful Angel Dogs on the forum that that was the kind I wanted.... still can't believe it's coming true!


I feel sure you'll be very pleased with your Angel. We are. Congrats!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

He is cute, congratulations.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Yippeeee!!! We've got another Angel!!!! Is he home yet???!!!!

I'm just seeing your post and he should be home, shouldn't he??? :chili:

I want to see more pictures!!!!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

OMG!! He is so adorable, He has probably arrived safely by now.Can't wait for more pix. Where on the Great Lakes are you from?If you don't mind my asking.I grew up near Lake Superior in the small town of Hancock,Mi.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful baby boy. Congratulations. I always love "Bono" for a boy.
xoxoxoxooxox


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

He's precious! Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Congratulations! He is cute!!!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Congrats!! And welcome to SM!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Adorable little thing!!! I can't wait for more pictures. Congrats!!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Congrats! I have a little Bonnie's Angel! He is adorable and I am sure you have him by now~~~You are in for a treat!!!:wub: Post more pics when you can!!!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh my gosh he is such a gorgeous little man.

For boys names I love, Jasper, Fletcher, Fergus and Jarvus.

Cant wait to see what you have called him and cant wait for more photos.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

2maltmom said:


> Yippeeee!!! We've got another Angel!!!! Is he home yet???!!!!
> 
> I'm just seeing your post and he should be home, shouldn't he??? :chili:
> 
> I want to see more pictures!!!!!



He is home and his name is Rocco.

He came out of that itty bitty crate wagging his tail. He went 1o hours without food or water, or relieving himself  
We gave him grilled chicken and some water, he whined a little and we put him on the pee pad in the car. He went. He has not had an accident since.

He loves nothing more than to be with a family member. When he is not with one of us, he is making it known that he _should_ be by his yips and cries.

He started the night in a box next to our bed. He ended it on top of our covers.

I have had dogs most of my life, this is my first malt. I have never had one so loving. No regrets here! Bonnie must raise these babies with lots of love. (Ava is a major reason I went with Bonnie!)


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Congrats! I have a little Bonnie's Angel! He is adorable and I am sure you have him by now~~~You are in for a treat!!!:wub: Post more pics when you can!!!!


Seeing all the Angels here pointed me towards Bonnie's. Both of your pups are adorable.
He is more than we ever expected..... so loving and outgoing.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

bonsmom said:


> He is home and his name is Rocco.
> 
> He came out of that itty bitty crate wagging his tail. He went 1o hours without food or water, or relieving himself
> We gave him grilled chicken and some water, he whined a little and we put him on the pee pad in the car. He went. He has not had an accident since.
> ...


I was really shocked at how loving Malts are, too. They really want nothing more than to be with you, no matter what you're doing. You can tell they were bred to be companions--they do the job perfectly!!
Glad Rocco is fitting in so well


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Welcome! and he's so cute! :wub: Can't wait to see more photos of him! :aktion033:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

VERY CUTE ^_^ you must be so excited.. CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats on your new baby!

Malts are incredible little dogs. 

My Nikki is 2 years old and she still warms my heart by how affectionate and loving she is, and how she just wants to be with me or hubby all the time.


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

congrats on yur beautiful boy! glad he had a good first night...


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations on your new little angel:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:welcome1: and :cheer: Congratulations on Rocco!! His photo is to die for. What a gorgeous face. I know you'll be so thrilled. And these little boys are real little lovers. I'm so happy that you've become part of the SM family. BTW how old is Rocco? I've been away and off SM for a while so may have missed it.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Congrats on your beautiful new little boy. I love the boys.:wub:


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> :welcome1: and :cheer: Congratulations on Rocco!! His photo is to die for. What a gorgeous face. I know you'll be so thrilled. And these little boys are real little lovers. I'm so happy that you've become part of the SM family. BTW how old is Rocco? I've been away and off SM for a while so may have missed it.


Rocco is just a few days shy of 12 weeks. I am very happy to have found this place to learn more about this special breed. He has only been with us since Friday, but I don't think we would ever get any other kind of dog besides a malt. He is that loving!


----------



## dazzlindoll (Apr 28, 2010)

CONGRATS! on you puppy, he's truly an angel. i just can imagine your joy... i too i've decided on getting a puppy from bonnie he should be coming home in a couple of months. please post pix so we can all see.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Awwwh what a cutie pie. I am so excited for u  congrats ^_^ 

Kat


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

Gorgeous little fluff. Congrats!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm just now seeing this. Big congratulations to you on your new puppy!! He is just adorable. My Casanova is from Bonnie. I think her dogs are beyond amazing.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

bonsmom said:


> Thank you. His plane is flying over Kentucky about now.


 
I can't help myself. Hearing that his plane is over my home state makes me want to give out a big, "GO BIG BLUE!!" :aktion033::aktion033: Congrats on your new puppy. I love Bonnie's Angels. :wub::wub: He's precious.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats! He's precious as are all of Bonnie's Angels. 
My Cosy is a Bonnie's Angel too! Well, most of the time she is.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Cosy said:


> Congrats! He's precious as are all of Bonnie's Angels.
> My Cosy is a Bonnie's Angel too! Well, most of the time she is.


 
:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::innocent:


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!:chili::chili::chili:

He is soooo beautiful. Good luck.
I am lucky have a Bonnie's Angel too!! :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Puppies are very resilient. They pop back really quick and don't stress, they just go to sleep and wait it out. Most airline people in charge of the animals do a great job with them.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

:HistericalSmiley:Oh Brit!!!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Rocco is too adorable!! Congratulations and have a lot of fun. I hope you post lots of photos of him as he grows up!!


----------



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

OMgosh, he is SO cute!!!!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Congrats on your new addition to the family!
Rocco is SO cute! I like the name choice.


----------

